# Newbie travelling on Silver line from FL to DC



## Maggie's Mom

Okay, total Newbee here. I have to take a Silver line train from Deland, FL to Union Station, DC and back in the next week or two. As a mid-60's lady, I've never ridden a train before so I have quite afew questions. I have read all the different topics on your forum and you guys are a wealth of information. Here's some of my questions, hope you can help me out -

1. Weekday or weekend crowds? Would it be stupid to leave DC on a Friday night as opposed to a Saturday night?

2. Is a sleeper really necessary? The difference in cost is $117 and $362. I can usually fall asleep in the recliner but concerned about my laptop bag/purse while sleeping. I assume I have to take my laptop with me every time I go to the bathroom and when I go to eat. Thought I would check my carry-on (one less thing to worry about), is that secure? Not carrying anything valuable but don't want to lose a weeks worth of clothes. Can I charge my laptop at my seat, are there outlets?

3. Are you assigned a seat or do you just grab one. If assigned, what happens if you are next to someone you are not comfortable with? From what I've read, the seats are plenty wide so I shouldn't be cramped.

4. Is there a difference between the Silver Meteor and the Silver Star. Do you prefer one over the other. Star takes about 90 minutes longer. Meteor has a better schedule for my needs.

5. At the Deland, FL station, is there someone there to assist you or check-in your luggage. Have no idea what to do when the train arrives - sounds silly but don't want to get on the wrong train or not be able to check my suitcase.

Appreciate any help (or assurances) you can give me.


----------



## pennyk

I regularly travel on the Silver Meteor from Orlando and I am a woman in mid 60's. I always travel in a sleeper. I think it is well worth the extra money. On the Silver Meteor, your meals are included with the cost of your sleeper (which would be dinner and possibly breakfast the next morning, if the train is not early into DC). The Silver Star sleeper prices are less, but there is no dining car (only a cafe car) and meals are not included. The Silver Meteor has both a dining car and cafe car.

When boarding in Orlando, in coach, the coach attendant likely will assign you a seat. I am not sure if you will be able to change (if you are unhappy with your seatmate), but you could ask. The seats are wide, but there is no arm rest between the seats. I am uncomfortable trying to sleep sitting next to a "stranger." I also have an "issue" with restrooms in coach. Although the attendants usually attempt to keep them clean, some passengers can be slobs. The roomettes on both the Silver Star and Silver Meteor have in room toilets and sinks. They are not enclosed, but I find them convenient. Not every passenger likes the in room toilet.

If you travel in coach on the Silver Meteor, you can purchase meals in the dining car or cafe car (or bring food with you).

I think the DeLand station is staffed, and if so, you can check luggage. (I will try to verify that DeLand is staffed). There will not be any redcaps to assist you with your luggage. The car attendants usually will assist you and your luggage on board.

I do not know about difference in crowds in coach. During the summer, coach is usually crowded with families going to and from Disney.

Please feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## pennyk

DeLand station is staffed.

https://www.amtrak.com/stations/dld


----------



## Maglev

Hi Maggie's Mom!

I think you'll enjoy your trip, and hope you let us know how it goes.

I will just comment on whether or not to take a sleeper, and in saying "Yes" it will answer your concerns about traveling in a coach seat also. I used to travel in coach overnight when I was a teenager, but now at age 56 I find the comfort and privacy of a sleeper to be necessary. It's really SO much nicer than sitting up in a seat surrounded by strangers!


----------



## JRR

I would recommend a roomette also!


----------



## Guest

Penny, thank you for your replies. I really would like a sleeper for some of the same reasons you stated. I thought I had read somewhere that you cannot lock your door from the outside, only from the inside. Is that correct? Seems kinda dumb if that's true because then you can't secure your stuff if you want to leave the room. Do you check your luggage if you have a sleeper or just take it with you in the room?


----------



## pennyk

I do not check my luggage, but I travel light. It is true that you cannot lock the doors from the outside, but I have never had a problem. I leave my laptop in my room when going to meals or for a walk. I close the door and curtains. Only sleeper passengers are permitted in the sleeper cars, so I feel that my stuff is secure. I also do not travel with anything that is extremely valuable (like expensive jewelry). I wear a small crossbody purse and "wear" it whenever I leave my room.

There is a ledge next to the large seat where my rolling duffle fits perfectly. There is storage space above the hall, but I rarely use it since I am short and do not want to lift anything heavy over my shoulders. Others can chime in as to how much space is in the storage space. Some people store luggage on the top bunk.


----------



## pennyk

I took a few photos of my room (for a friend) during my last trip a week or so ago. The first photo is of the "smaller" seat that is next to the sink and toilet. The second photo is of the "large" seat. My colorfull roller duffle is to the right of the seat. The thirs photo is of the toilet and sink. The sink pulls out. The toilet cover is used as a step to get into the top bunk (or to store luggage overhead).


----------



## me_little_me

Maglev said:


> Hi Maggie's Mom!
> 
> I think you'll enjoy your trip, and hope you let us know how it goes.
> 
> I will just comment on whether or not to take a sleeper, and in saying "Yes" it will answer your concerns about traveling in a coach seat also. I used to travel in coach overnight when I was a teenager, but now at age 56 I find the comfort and privacy of a sleeper to be necessary. It's really SO much nicer than sitting up in a seat surrounded by strangers!


If you can't afford a sleeper in both directions, take it on the return. Once you've tried it, you'll be disappointed in coach. Note that on the Meteor, meals in the diner are included in the price including the high-priced steak. Star no longer includes diner meals and no longer has a diner.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

I travel very light, but if I need to use the space above the room for a piece of luggage that does not fit on the ledge, I've always found the sleeper car attendant (SCA) will be happy to put it up and take it down for me (I am short and am also a lady in my mid-60s).

If you've never taken the train before, the sleeper will be less stressful (to many of us, it's extremely relaxing!) than going in coach. You get an SCA who will make up your bed at night, have coffee ready in the morning (at the end of the car), and answer any questions you have--some SCAs are better than others, but the Silvers seem to have excellent ones in general.

Someone will come through in the evening to ask you what time you want dinner, and then you just show up at the dining car then and they seat you. Breakfast (if you're lucky and running late and get it) is just show up when you want.


----------



## caravanman

Naturally, most folk would prefer to have their own private sleeper accomodation, but it can be expensive. I mostly travel in coach, because of the sleeper prices. Please don't worry about theft, it is not a major problem. If you need to go to the bathroom for example, just ask your seat mate or someone else to watch your laptop if you are using it.

99.99% of people are just like you, honest and happy to help out.

If you are away for longer, put it away in your locked carry on case.

Best to assume you will be on a busy train whichever day you travel.

Yes, sleepers are great, but there is nothing wrong with coach, although getting much sleep can be problematic. It all depends on the size of your wallet!

Ed.


----------



## cpotisch

Maggie's Mom said:


> 1. Weekday or weekend crowds? Would it be stupid to leave DC on a Friday night as opposed to a Saturday night?


You probably won't see much difference.



Maggie's Mom said:


> 2. Is a sleeper really necessary? The difference in cost is $117 and $362. I can usually fall asleep in the recliner but concerned about my laptop bag/purse while sleeping. I assume I have to take my laptop with me every time I go to the bathroom and when I go to eat. Thought I would check my carry-on (one less thing to worry about), is that secure? Not carrying anything valuable but don't want to lose a weeks worth of clothes. Can I charge my laptop at my seat, are there outlets?


If you can afford it, absolutely go with a sleeper. It's a wonderful and dare I say luxurious way to travel. You get your own room, included meals in the dining car, complimentary coffee and juice, access to a shower if you need it, etc. And there are outlets at every seat and in every room. You won't have an issue with that.



Maggie's Mom said:


> 3. Are you assigned a seat or do you just grab one. If assigned, what happens if you are next to someone you are not comfortable with? From what I've read, the seats are plenty wide so I shouldn't be cramped.


Varies. They'll usually assign people specific cars based on your destination. Sometimes you'll be directed to a specific seat when you board, but none of that stuff is designed or communicated to you in advance. And the seats are indeed plenty wide, PLENTY of legroom, so I really doubt you'd feel cramped at all.



Maggie's Mom said:


> 4. Is there a difference between the Silver Meteor and the Silver Star. Do you prefer one over the other. Star takes about 90 minutes longer. Meteor has a better schedule for my needs.


Big difference - unlike the Meteor, the Silver Star doesn't have a dining car! This means your onboard dining will be limited to the cafe car, which doesn't have table service and has a much more limited menu. Sleepers on the Star are somewhat cheaper than that of the Meteor, because of this, but coach costs the same. I highly recommend you go with the Meteor.



Maggie's Mom said:


> 5. At the Deland, FL station, is there someone there to assist you or check-in your luggage. Have no idea what to do when the train arrives - sounds silly but don't want to get on the wrong train or not be able to check my suitcase.


You will get on the right train. Deland is a small station (just two tracks - one in each direction) and they always check passengers' tickets before boarding. You should arrive at the station and check your bag no less than 45 minutes before departure. This is done through the station agent.

Hopefully this helps!


----------



## cpotisch

Guest said:


> Penny, thank you for your replies. I really would like a sleeper for some of the same reasons you stated. I thought I had read somewhere that you cannot lock your door from the outside, only from the inside. Is that correct? Seems kinda dumb if that's true because then you can't secure your stuff if you want to leave the room. Do you check your luggage if you have a sleeper or just take it with you in the room?


This is correct. I would just recommend you keep valuables out of sight when you leave the room, keep the curtains drawn, and keep the door shut. Only sleeper passengers are allowed in the sleepers, and we have never had anything stolen. You can check your bags if you wish, or bring them into your room. I would note that Roomettes are not very big, so you should probably check any particularly large bags.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Wow, thank you everyone for the great replies. I guess I will go with the sleeper. I've adjusted my dates alittle so I can get the sleeper for $364 instead of the $419 that was on my previously scheduled date. Based on my schedule, it appears I will be going up on the Meteor but might be coming back on the Star. Understand I will not get a meal on the Star but the timing is better for that train. If I decide to change my return date, I understand there is no charge to change my return trip, correct?

Thanks again for all the great advice.


----------



## LookingGlassTie

So far, I've only traveled coach on the Silvers (Meteor going south and Star going north). It was a single overnight trip between RVR and ORL. However, as others have said, you can't go wrong with a sleeper.

Think I might do that next time myself, even if my trip is a single night.

The Silver Star doesn't have a diner car, but that doesn't matter a WHOLE lot to me.


----------



## cpotisch

Maggie's Mom said:


> If I decide to change my return date, I understand there is no charge to change my return trip, correct?


Amtrak does not charge a change fee, so if you change your reservation the only cost would be any price difference between your original itinerary and the new one. Just call and ask them to *modify* your reservation. I emphasize the word "modify" because there have been many cases of Amtrak agents getting confused by lack of specificity and attempting to cancel and rebook peoples' reservations, which does incur a fee. If they tell you there is a fee and won't budge, just call back and ask a different agent.


----------



## Dakota 400

I have always been comfortable with leaving anything of any value in my Sleeper Car's compartment. Close the door and the curtain and who knows what/who is within?


----------



## Sauve850

Maggie's Mom said:


> Wow, thank you everyone for the great replies. I guess I will go with the sleeper. I've adjusted my dates alittle so I can get the sleeper for $364 instead of the $419 that was on my previously scheduled date. Based on my schedule, it appears I will be going up on the Meteor but might be coming back on the Star. Understand I will not get a meal on the Star but the timing is better for that train. If I decide to change my return date, I understand there is no charge to change my return trip, correct?
> 
> Thanks again for all the great advice.


Good choice for getting a sleeper. You will find plenty of room to store stuff , a couple of hangers and a hook for clothes and as mentioned plenty of storage space across from upper bunk. I travel with small suitcase, backpack and a small cooler. When I travel from DC to WPB on the Star I stock up on a few things at the station prior to boarding.

In the first class lounge in DC I grab a few bags of snacks available and put in my backpack or suitcase. I also find something for dinner in the station as there are many places to pick up a salad, sandwich, desert etc that you will find way better than the cafe car offerings. Dont forget salt, pepper,napkins,utensils at whatever place you buy food. So I bring that onboard for dinner. There's a table that pulls out in roomette. I carry a small cooler for drinks and use the ice machine in the lounge to chill.

I also carry a Tupperware container and buy a couple of donuts at Dunkin for the morning and get a cup of coffee onboard. Not too healthy but tasty!

So just be creative for the return on the Star or use the cafe car if you like the choices. And do bring some earplugs just in case of train noise ,etc.

Enjoy.


----------



## pennyk

Sauve850 said:


> In the first class lounge in DC I grab a few bags of snacks available and put in my backpack or suitcase.


This poster referred to the first class lounge in DC. It should be noted that there is a first class lounge in Union Station in Washington DC: "Club Acela."

Sleeper passengers have access to this lounge. Luggage may be stored in a large closet in the lounge. The lounge is located near the baggage area and information desk. Very light snacks (pretzels and goldfish usually) are provided as well as soft drinks, water, cofffee and tea. There are clean restrooms in the lounge also. Sleeper passengers are escorted from the lounge when boarding long distance trains.

If you arrive in DC on the Silver Meteor (or Star) and you need a place to rest and relax before checking into your hotel or going elsewhere, you can wait in the Club Acela. To gain access, either ring the doorbell (if working) or knock on the door and you will be buzzed in. You will be required to show one of the attendants your ticket showing that you were/are traveling in sleeper class that day.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Thanks for the great info on the Club at Union Station. I will definitely have some time to kill before my return trip 'cause I'll get there super early so I don't miss my train. Nice to know that there's a place to relax and get a snack.

Do the coach attendants let you know when you are getting close to your departure station. With a 7am arrival time, I don't want to wake up super early for fear of oversleeping?


----------



## pennyk

Maggie's Mom said:


> Do the coach attendants let you know when you are getting close to your departure station. With a 7am arrival time, I don't want to wake up super early for fear of oversleeping?


If you are in coach, you will not have to worry about oversleeping. If you are in a sleeper, the SCA (sleeping car attendant) will make sure you are awake. You can ask him/her to wake you up at a certain time. The dining car opens at 6:30. Most of the time, the passengers detraining in WAS have enough time to eat breakfast before arriving in WAS. A handfull of times, I have been on the Silver Meteor when it arrived early and I was unable to eat breakfast on the train.


----------



## cpotisch

Maggie's Mom said:


> Thanks for the great info on the Club at Union Station. I will definitely have some time to kill before my return trip 'cause I'll get there super early so I don't miss my train. Nice to know that there's a place to relax and get a snack.
> 
> Do the coach attendants let you know when you are getting close to your departure station. With a 7am arrival time, I don't want to wake up super early for fear of oversleeping?


Amtrak doesn't want passengers missing their stops any less than you do. They will make sure you are out and about in time for your arrival.


----------



## Dakota 400

pennyk said:


> Maggie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the coach attendants let you know when you are getting close to your departure station. With a 7am arrival time, I don't want to wake up super early for fear of oversleeping?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in coach, you will not have to worry about oversleeping. If you are in a sleeper, the SCA (sleeping car attendant) will make sure you are awake. You can ask him/her to wake you up at a certain time. The dining car opens at 6:30. Most of the time, the passengers detraining in WAS have enough time to eat breakfast before arriving in WAS. A handfull of times, I have been on the Silver Meteor when it arrived early and I was unable to eat breakfast on the train.
Click to expand...


I have been wondering if there would be time for breakfast on the train if 98 is close to being on time at Washington. Assuming an on time arrival and the dining car opening at 6:30, can one really be served and eat in that time interval? Or, is one simply gulping food as quickly as one can? I am thinking that with so few staff members preparing and serving the food, and with several people needing to be served, having breakfast prior to an on-time arrival is unrealistic.

Usually, what time does the SCA have coffee available?


----------



## pennyk

Dakota 400 said:


> I have been wondering if there would be time for breakfast on the train if 98 is close to being on time at Washington. Assuming an on time arrival and the dining car opening at 6:30, can one really be served and eat in that time interval? Or, is one simply gulping food as quickly as one can? I am thinking that with so few staff members preparing and serving the food, and with several people needing to be served, having breakfast prior to an on-time arrival is unrealistic.
> 
> Usually, what time does the SCA have coffee available?


I do not drink coffee, so I am unsure when the SCA has it ready, but I think it is well before 6:30. I think the dining car crew does a good job getting breakfast to the passengers in 30 minutes or so. If you are de-training in WAS and the train is "on time," I would be ready to go, then be one of the first in the dining car. Some crews will let passengers in around 6:25, others will send you away or make you stand and wait to be seated until 6:30.


----------



## RichieRich

You didn't mention just why you were going to DC. As the resident AutoTrain regular ... if you had to go anywhere (DMV) a car would be helpful...there's no question = AutoTrain. You are just a half hour up I-4 from Sanford. Stretch out in a bedroom with your own bathroom/shower, chair, sofa (hide-a-bed). I just find bedding down (next to) a toilet kinda ickie. Butt then that's not even an option on the AT. NON-stop SFA - to - LOR. Leave Sanford 4PMish, arrive Lorton 8AMish.


----------



## the_traveler

cpotisch said:


> Maggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great info on the Club at Union Station. I will definitely have some time to kill before my return trip 'cause I'll get there super early so I don't miss my train. Nice to know that there's a place to relax and get a snack.
> 
> Do the coach attendants let you know when you are getting close to your departure station. With a 7am arrival time, I don't want to wake up super early for fear of oversleeping?
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak doesn't want passengers missing their stops any less than you do. They will make sure you are out and about in time for your arrival.
Click to expand...

I have been on trains and have had early morning stops. The Conductor or SCA will wake you 30 minutes (in coach) or 45 minutes (in sleeper) prior to arrival.


----------



## the_traveler

RichieRich said:


> I just find bedding down (next to) a toilet kinda ickie. But then that's not even an option on the AT.


The in room toilet is sealed, and besides your head is not near it (your feet are). In fact, in an AT bedroom, your head is closer to the toilet (in distance).


----------



## cpotisch

RichieRich said:


> Stretch out in a bedroom with your own bathroom/shower, chair, sofa (hide-a-bed).


Bedrooms with a private, enclosed toilet and shower are available on the Silvers. And since the OP is planning on a round-trip, I highly doubt she'll be in D.C. long enough for it to be worth it to bring a car.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

As for coffee, I believe it is supposed to be on by 6:00, but of course may vary. When you board, the SCA will stop by your roomette and explain how everything works. Sometimes they add when coffee will be ready in that introductory talk, but if they don't, I ask them.

I get a caffeine headache if I don't have a cup the minute I wake up, so I always bring some dark chocolate as a caffeine backup if it is not ready.


----------



## Dakota 400

Mystic River Dragon said:


> As for coffee, I believe it is supposed to be on by 6:00, but of course may vary. When you board, the SCA will stop by your roomette and explain how everything works. Sometimes they add when coffee will be ready in that introductory talk, but if they don't, I ask them.
> 
> I get a caffeine headache if I don't have a cup the minute I wake up, so I always bring some dark chocolate as a caffeine backup if it is not ready.


Thanks for this suggestion as to what to ask the SCA when I board in Fort Lauderdale. No caffeine issues for me if I don't have it, but, with such an early morning arrival with possibly no breakfast and some challenges to get to my destination in Greenbelt, Maryland, a cup or two of coffee would be appreciated.


----------



## Dakota 400

pennyk said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wondering if there would be time for breakfast on the train if 98 is close to being on time at Washington. Assuming an on time arrival and the dining car opening at 6:30, can one really be served and eat in that time interval? Or, is one simply gulping food as quickly as one can? I am thinking that with so few staff members preparing and serving the food, and with several people needing to be served, having breakfast prior to an on-time arrival is unrealistic.
> 
> Usually, what time does the SCA have coffee available?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not drink coffee, so I am unsure when the SCA has it ready, but I think it is well before 6:30. I think the dining car crew does a good job getting breakfast to the passengers in 30 minutes or so. If you are de-training in WAS and the train is "on time," I would be ready to go, then be one of the first in the dining car. Some crews will let passengers in around 6:25, others will send you away or make you stand and wait to be seated until 6:30.
Click to expand...


Thanks for your response! Whether 98 is on time or not, I will be prepared for such and hit the dining car ASAP when I can. Frankly, I hope we will be seriously late so that I can enjoy a nice breakfast and enjoy watching us enter the WAS area.

(And, I function better when I see some sunlight rather than the darkness of a January morning at that time of day.)


----------



## RichieRich

the_traveler said:


> RichieRich said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just find bedding down (next to) a toilet kinda ickie. But then that's not even an option on the AT.
> 
> 
> 
> The in room toilet is sealed, and besides your head is not near it (your feet are). In fact, in an AT bedroom, your head is closer to the toilet (in distance).
Click to expand...

??? The toilet /shower is a separate room with a door that closes. While I do change positions, I usually put the pillows by the bedroom door, not the window, but have the option to switch back & forth. If you look at the pic above, my niece has the pillow by the window. Can you even SEE the bathroom door (very lower right of the pic) opposite the chair.


----------



## the_traveler

But if you put the pillows at the door side, you head (with the wall) is like 2-3 feet from the toilet. In a roomette even without a wall in between, your head is 4-5 feet from the SEALED toilet.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Dakota 400 said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do the coach attendants let you know when you are getting close to your departure station. With a 7am arrival time, I don't want to wake up super early for fear of oversleeping?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are in coach, you will not have to worry about oversleeping. If you are in a sleeper, the SCA (sleeping car attendant) will make sure you are awake. You can ask him/her to wake you up at a certain time. The dining car opens at 6:30. Most of the time, the passengers detraining in WAS have enough time to eat breakfast before arriving in WAS. A handfull of times, I have been on the Silver Meteor when it arrived early and I was unable to eat breakfast on the train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been wondering if there would be time for breakfast on the train if 98 is close to being on time at Washington. Assuming an on time arrival and the dining car opening at 6:30, can one really be served and eat in that time interval? Or, is one simply gulping food as quickly as one can? I am thinking that with so few staff members preparing and serving the food, and with several people needing to be served, having breakfast prior to an on-time arrival is unrealistic.
> 
> Usually, what time does the SCA have coffee available?
Click to expand...

I, too, was wondering about getting breakfast with that timeframe but will definitely be ready to go at 6:30 and just hope the train is not early.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Mystic River Dragon said:


> As for coffee, I believe it is supposed to be on by 6:00, but of course may vary. When you board, the SCA will stop by your roomette and explain how everything works. Sometimes they add when coffee will be ready in that introductory talk, but if they don't, I ask them.
> 
> I get a caffeine headache if I don't have a cup the minute I wake up, so I always bring some dark chocolate as a caffeine backup if it is not ready.


That's great news that the SCA will stop by and explain things - as you have guessed, I have alot of questions (drives my hubby crazy).


----------



## pennyk

Maggie's Mom said:


> I, too, was wondering about getting breakfast with that timeframe but will definitely be ready to go at 6:30 and just hope the train is not early.


A few years ago I was on the Meteor when it was expected to arrive in WAS early and the dining car did not open early, so I resolved myself to the fact that I would not get breakfast on the train. However, due to train traffic or something else, we were delayed right outside of WAS and the dining car opened. I did not realize that it was open until my excellent sleeping car attendant told me. He figured that I would not have enough time to eat, so he asked me what I would like to order. He ordered a breakfast to go for me, and I carried it off the train. I ended up eating my train breakfast in the food court in Union Station sitting with Ryan (who happended to be passing through WAS on his way to work). This was a win-win-win for me.

I rarely (if never) wish for train 98 to be early into WAS - especially when that is my destination.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

P.S.--Maggie's Mom, I see you have joined us on AU--welcome!


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Mystic River Dragon said:


> P.S.--Maggie's Mom, I see you have joined us on AU--welcome!


Thank you. It appears I'll be doing several trips a year on the train so after my initial maiden voyage, I hope to help others. You guys are such a friendly bunch; full of great tips.


----------



## Maglev

Maggie's Mom said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.--Maggie's Mom, I see you have joined us on AU--welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It appears I'll be doing several trips a year on the train so after my initial maiden voyage, I hope to help others. You guys are such a friendly bunch; full of great tips.
Click to expand...

Be sure to join Amtrak Guest Rewards, so that you can get some benefits from your train travel! It's their "frequent flyer" program.


----------



## cpotisch

Maglev said:


> Maggie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.--Maggie's Mom, I see you have joined us on AU--welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It appears I'll be doing several trips a year on the train so after my initial maiden voyage, I hope to help others. You guys are such a friendly bunch; full of great tips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be sure to join Amtrak Guest Rewards, so that you can get some benefits from your train travel! It's their "frequent flyer" program.
Click to expand...

I would also recommend getting the Bank of America Guest Rewards World MasterCard. You'll get a companion coupon and upgrade coupon upon signing up, and 20,000 Guest Rewards points once you spend $1000 with the card (worth roughly $700). And you'll get a point for every dollar spent on regular stuff, two points for every dollar spent on travel, and three points for every dollar spent on Amtrak. That really adds up.


----------



## RichieRich

deleted


----------



## Rail Freak

RichieRich said:


> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to join Amtrak Guest Rewards, so that you can get some benefits from your train travel! It's their "frequent flyer" program.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll 2nd THAT ! I get a lot of free trips using points. I use the AGR MasterCard exclusively...all others are just for emergency. I generally charge over $5k/month on it and accrue points, and QTPs which establishes your "Status" that gives you even more benefits. Yes...you have to read the rules closely as the $5k/month thing is limited, etc., etc. For the ol' timers...don't'ya miss the old system where "points" weren't "dollar-related"!?!? Man, did I work that! "Oh, use my points for the trip back (more expensive in $$$) and I'll pay cash for the trip down (less$$$)". LOL
Click to expand...

Yeah &, when redeeming, I really miss the old Zone System!!! (for longer distance trips)


----------



## ehbowen

Rail Freak said:


> RichieRich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to join Amtrak Guest Rewards, so that you can get some benefits from your train travel! It's their "frequent flyer" program.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll 2nd THAT ! I get a lot of free trips using points. I use the AGR MasterCard exclusively...all others are just for emergency. I generally charge over $5k/month on it and accrue points, and QTPs which establishes your "Status" that gives you even more benefits. Yes...you have to read the rules closely as the $5k/month thing is limited, etc., etc. For the ol' timers...don't'ya miss the old system where "points" weren't "dollar-related"!?!? Man, did I work that! "Oh, use my points for the trip back (more expensive in $$$) and I'll pay cash for the trip down (less$$$)". LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah &, when redeeming, I really miss the old Zone System!!! (for longer distance trips)
Click to expand...

I wonder if Amtrak is still scratching their heads over what happened to all the traffic between Wolf Point and El Paso...


----------



## Maggie's Mom

GUESS WHAT - I did it or rather I'm doing it NOW. On the #98 just approaching Jacksonville now. This is awesome and I'm so glad I got a sleeper car. Thank you guys for all your tips they certainly resolved alot of my fears. Sleeper Car Attendants are awesome, mine even took me on a tour so I would know where everything was. It was alittle bumpy walking around and I think I'll have a few bruises after this trip. LOL. According to the schedule, we will be arriving 45 minutes ahead of schedule in Washington so guess I won't be getting breakfast on the train. McDonalds, here I come. Was really hoping for a late arrival so I could let some of the mad commuter rush subside for the Metro Red Line. Oh well . . . it's still a great trip!!!


----------



## pennyk

Great to hear that you are having a good trip.





It is too soon to know if you will be early in WAS. A lot can happen. (BTW, I sent you a PM).


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Well, I can now say I've dined in the Dining Car and it was fabulous. Had the steak and seafood cake meal with some delicious sauce. I can't recall when the last time was that I ate that much for dinner. Had another lady join me at my table and we had great conversation the entire time. My "virgin" train ride has been a great success so far. Now here's hoping for some sleep in acouple hours. I'm a lite sleeper so not sure how this is going to go but hey, I can sleep when I get to my hotel, no worries.


----------



## Sauve850

Glad the trip is going well. When you get to the station and exit McDonalds is to the left and Dunkin is to the right. Plenty of places for a slightly better breakfast if not in a hurry.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Sauve850 said:


> Glad the trip is going well. When you get to the station and exit McDonalds is to the left and Dunkin is to the right. Plenty of places for a slightly better breakfast if not in a hurry.


Thanks, McD's was going to be my backup plan but I was able to get breakfast before we arrived. Planning on eating lunch at that McD's on my return trip 'cause I'll have acouple hours to kill at Union Station. Unfortunately I have to take the Silver Star for my return trip so meals will not be as good as the trip up. Hoping to also get a Subway Sub at Union Station for my dinner later that day. I brought a small insulated case to put it in so hopefully it will be okay for dinner.


----------



## bratkinson

Forget McDonalds at WAS. Go downstairs to the fantastic food court!


----------



## cpotisch

bratkinson said:


> Forget McDonalds at WAS. Go downstairs to the fantastic food court!


This!


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget McDonalds at WAS. Go downstairs to the fantastic food court!
> 
> 
> 
> This!
Click to expand...

Are you guys being sarcastic?I_'ve never tried it!_


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Rail Freak said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget McDonalds at WAS. Go downstairs to the fantastic food court!
> 
> 
> 
> This!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you guys being sarcastic?I_'ve never tried it!_
Click to expand...

The food court downstairs has lots of options. 
There’s also a Walgreens down there for the Pepto - JUST KIDDING about needing Pepto.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Is the food court on the same level as the main Metro (not platform) level? From what I'm seeing on the map it might be but does it have direct access from Metro to downstairs food court. Hate to have to drag luggage up another level and them come back down elevators with luggage - direct walk through would be nice.


----------



## cpotisch

Maggie's Mom said:


> Is the food court on the same level as the main Metro (not platform) level? From what I'm seeing on the map it might be but does it have direct access from Metro to downstairs food court. Hate to have to drag luggage up another level and them come back down elevators with luggage - direct walk through would be nice.


I'm not super familiar with WAS, but looking at the official layout, the food court is on the lowest level, below the "train concourse".


----------



## bratkinson

cpotisch said:


> Maggie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the food court on the same level as the main Metro (not platform) level? From what I'm seeing on the map it might be but does it have direct access from Metro to downstairs food court. Hate to have to drag luggage up another level and them come back down elevators with luggage - direct walk through would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not super familiar with WAS, but looking at the official layout, the food court is on the lowest level, below the "train concourse".
Click to expand...

As it turns out, I 'discovered' the connection from the turnstile-level of the Metro to the food court after spending a night at the hotel 1 stop away on the red line.


----------



## pennyk

Maggie's Mom said:


> Is the food court on the same level as the main Metro (not platform) level? From what I'm seeing on the map it might be but does it have direct access from Metro to downstairs food court. Hate to have to drag luggage up another level and them come back down elevators with luggage - direct walk through would be nice.


I would take my luggage up the escalator and leave it in the Club Acela. Then I would explore the station unencumbered and look for something to eat and bring with you on the Silver Star.


----------



## DCAKen

Maggie's Mom said:


> Is the food court on the same level as the main Metro (not platform) level? From what I'm seeing on the map it might be but does it have direct access from Metro to downstairs food court. Hate to have to drag luggage up another level and them come back down elevators with luggage - direct walk through would be nice.


Be aware that there are two exits to Union Station from the metro station. The exit at the north end of the station (where the elevators are located) will take you to the main level right next to the train gates and the club. The exit at the middle of the metro station will bring you directly to the food court level, but there are three or four steps to go up from the train mezzanine to the food court.

I'd stick with Penny's advice to leave your luggage in the club and go exploring.


----------



## Dakota 400

pennyk said:


> Maggie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the food court on the same level as the main Metro (not platform) level? From what I'm seeing on the map it might be but does it have direct access from Metro to downstairs food court. Hate to have to drag luggage up another level and them come back down elevators with luggage - direct walk through would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take my luggage up the escalator and leave it in the Club Acela. Then I would explore the station unencumbered and look for something to eat and bring with you on the Silver Star.
Click to expand...

In my reconnoitering of WAS Union Station that I did in June in preparation for my December Silver Meteor journey, this is my suggestion as well. Union Station is a very interesting place with dining areas on the Mezzanine level as well as the lower level. People watching is fascinating, at least for me. And, if a shopper, there are some shops to explore as well.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

pennyk said:


> Maggie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the food court on the same level as the main Metro (not platform) level? From what I'm seeing on the map it might be but does it have direct access from Metro to downstairs food court. Hate to have to drag luggage up another level and them come back down elevators with luggage - direct walk through would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> I would take my luggage up the escalator and leave it in the Club Acela. Then I would explore the station unencumbered and look for something to eat and bring with you on the Silver Star.
Click to expand...

Penny - thanks for that suggestion. That's definitely what I will do because I really do want to try and explore around the station. I didn't get to see much upon my arrival so hope to have more time going back.


----------



## Sauve850

Yes definitely store luggage and explore. A whole world of food at the station and food court on all levels. If Im taking the Star to Florida I tend to go to Johnny Rockets which is bad but very tasty for lunch.

I pick up a sandwich or salad for my dinner and dessert for the train. Also something for breakfast in my food container which may or may not go in my small cooler depending on my purchase. Going to West Palm Beach that only leaves me to grab something for lunch on the train which I keep very light as the train usually arrives in time to go out to a nice dinner with whoever is picking me up.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

I believe there is also a Potbellys in the station (I have not discovered that one yet, but someone else here can point you to it, I'm sure). Several of us on AU really like their chocolate milkshakes, which are just the right size (not too big, not too little), delicious, and come with a cute little vanilla cookie wrapped around the straw



. They also have healthy sandwiches to make you feel better about getting the milkshake



.


----------



## LookingGlassTie

AmtrakBlue said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bratkinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget McDonalds at WAS. Go downstairs to the fantastic food court!
> 
> 
> 
> This!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you guys being sarcastic?I_'ve never tried it!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The food court downstairs has lots of options.
> There’s also a Walgreens down there for the Pepto - JUST KIDDING about needing Pepto.
Click to expand...

When I took Amtrak to WAS in January 2017, I went to the downstairs food court and ate lunch at Johnny Rockets.


----------



## cpotisch

LookingGlassTie said:


> When I took Amtrak to WAS in January 2017, I went to the downstairs food court and ate lunch at Johnny Rockets.





Sauve850 said:


> Yes definitely store luggage and explore. A whole world of food at the station and food court on all levels. If Im taking the Star to Florida I tend to go to Johnny Rockets which is bad but very tasty for lunch.
> 
> I pick up a sandwich or salad for my dinner and dessert for the train. Also something for breakfast in my food container which may or may not go in my small cooler depending on my purchase. Going to West Palm Beach that only leaves me to grab something for lunch on the train which I keep very light as the train usually arrives in time to go out to a nice dinner with whoever is picking me up.


What's so special about Johnny Rocket's???


----------



## cpotisch

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I believe there is also a Potbellys in the station (I have not discovered that one yet, but someone else here can point you to it, I'm sure). Several of us on AU really like their chocolate milkshakes, which are just the right size (not too big, not too little), delicious, and come with a cute little vanilla cookie wrapped around the straw
> 
> 
> 
> . They also have healthy sandwiches to make you feel better about getting the milkshake
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep!

https://www.potbelly.com/stores/23372


----------



## Rail Freak

cpotisch said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there is also a Potbellys in the station (I have not discovered that one yet, but someone else here can point you to it, I'm sure). Several of us on AU really like their chocolate milkshakes, which are just the right size (not too big, not too little), delicious, and come with a cute little vanilla cookie wrapped around the straw
> 
> 
> 
> . They also have healthy sandwiches to make you feel better about getting the milkshake
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> https://www.potbelly.com/stores/23372
Click to expand...

Where is it located?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Johnny Rockets is a 50s Themed Burger and Shake joint in the Basement Food Court of Union Station.

It's actually very good, maybe not Healthy, but Tastes Great @ Reasonable prices.


----------



## cpotisch

Rail Freak said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there is also a Potbellys in the station (I have not discovered that one yet, but someone else here can point you to it, I'm sure). Several of us on AU really like their chocolate milkshakes, which are just the right size (not too big, not too little), delicious, and come with a cute little vanilla cookie wrapped around the straw
> 
> 
> 
> . They also have healthy sandwiches to make you feel better about getting the milkshake
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> https://www.potbelly.com/stores/23372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is it located?
Click to expand...

It's on the Street Level (the middle floor) right next to the entrance to the Metro in the West Hall.


----------



## bratkinson

cpotisch said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there is also a Potbellys in the station (I have not discovered that one yet, but someone else here can point you to it, I'm sure). Several of us on AU really like their chocolate milkshakes, which are just the right size (not too big, not too little), delicious, and come with a cute little vanilla cookie wrapped around the straw
> 
> 
> 
> . They also have healthy sandwiches to make you feel better about getting the milkshake
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> https://www.potbelly.com/stores/23372
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is it located?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's on the Street Level (the middle floor) right next to the entrance to the Metro in the West Hall.
Click to expand...

I'll give them a try this coming Monday. I'm expecting a 'bait and switch' for dinner on Acela 2172 like they did to me out of NYP 10 days ago, so I'd rather be 1/2 full when I board.

Until a couple months ago, my favorite place was a burger joint about the 'middle' of the food court in the basement, but they folded. I much preferred Flamers (burger joint) that was in that spot before them. I wonder what I'll find on Monday, maybe Potbellys will wait 'til I return in November.


----------



## PVD

I've been to the JR at Tanger in Deer Park. It is pretty good, but usually crowded.


----------



## Sauve850

cpotisch said:


> LookingGlassTie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I took Amtrak to WAS in January 2017, I went to the downstairs food court and ate lunch at Johnny Rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauve850 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes definitely store luggage and explore. A whole world of food at the station and food court on all levels. If Im taking the Star to Florida I tend to go to Johnny Rockets which is bad but very tasty for lunch.
> 
> I pick up a sandwich or salad for my dinner and dessert for the train. Also something for breakfast in my food container which may or may not go in my small cooler depending on my purchase. Going to West Palm Beach that only leaves me to grab something for lunch on the train which I keep very light as the train usually arrives in time to go out to a nice dinner with whoever is picking me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's so special about Johnny Rocket's???
Click to expand...

Its a good burger, fries and malt place with of course many burger options and many other menu items. If you are a burger and fries diner type person give it a try. You shouldn't be disappointed


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Well, it's been a pretty slow ride home. The #91 seems to stop and sit more than I remember the #98 doing it. Maybe just some traffic or congestion on the line.

Did have a strange thing happen to my computer. Had it plugged in and charging, train slowed and stopped, lights dimmed and now my charger for the computer will not charge any longer. Hope there wasn't a surge or something in the line and it screwed up my charger 'cause I just replaced it acouple months ago. So once my battery dies in the laptop, it's really gonna be a long ride home with nothing to keep me occupied.


----------



## cpotisch

Maggie's Mom said:


> Well, it's been a pretty slow ride home. The #91 seems to stop and sit more than I remember the #98 doing it. Maybe just some traffic or congestion on the line.
> 
> Did have a strange thing happen to my computer. Had it plugged in and charging, train slowed and stopped, lights dimmed and now my charger for the computer will not charge any longer. Hope there wasn't a surge or something in the line and it screwed up my charger 'cause I just replaced it acouple months ago. So once my battery dies in the laptop, it's really gonna be a long ride home with nothing to keep me occupied.


That sucks. I recommend you ask around and see if anyone else is having a similar issue.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

I was talking to the sleeping car attendant while we were outside during the Raleigh stop. He said sometimes things happen to the plugs so when he came back to make up my bed, we hooked everything up again and when I plugged it in, the outlet made a snapping noise. However, now my laptop is charging but I'm gonna take it off power, just to be safe. At least I know it's back working again. Whew!!


----------



## pennyk

Maggie's Mom said:


> I was talking to the sleeping car attendant while we were outside during the Raleigh stop. He said sometimes things happen to the plugs so when he came back to make up my bed, we hooked everything up again and when I plugged it in, the outlet made a snapping noise. However, now my laptop is charging but I'm gonna take it off power, just to be safe. At least I know it's back working again. Whew!!


Thanks for the update. I am glad your laptop is working. I hope you enjoy the difference route on the way home. Years ago, I used to take the Star one way and the Meteor the other way, if it worked with connections and my schedule.


----------



## bratkinson

cpotisch said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there is also a Potbellys in the station (I have not discovered that one yet, but someone else here can point you to it, I'm sure). Several of us on AU really like their chocolate milkshakes, which are just the right size (not too big, not too little), delicious, and come with a cute little vanilla cookie wrapped around the straw
> 
> 
> 
> . They also have healthy sandwiches to make you feel better about getting the milkshake
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> https://www.potbelly.com/stores/23372
Click to expand...

Even MSN.COM likes Potbelly grinders! https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/restaurantsandnews/we-tried-a-sub-from-4-sandwich-chains-%e2%80%94-and-the-winner-was-clear/ss-BBMfkCD?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Well, my trip was great and it is definitely something I am going to do again.  I do think I will take the Meteor each way even though I like the southbound schedule of the Star better.  Going to the dining car for dinner was very nice and it breaks up the trip.  I also loved the interactions with other passengers during the short train breaks on the platforms; great way to meet people for interesting conversations.  My hubby is considering making the next run up to DC so he will get to experience it also.  Would love to travel together but with 2 pups, one of us has to stay home.  Unfortunately no RV parks near where we go, so driving the RV up is out of the question.

Unfortunately the problem with the laptop was a serious one.  The power dip on the train did screw up my charger and has also affect the computer.  Still waiting for one last part to arrive to fix this laptop but looks like a new laptop is inevitable.   Lesson learned - don't plug in laptop on train, find other ways to entertain myself, LOL.


----------



## troo troo tcrane

Maggie's Mom said:


> Well, my trip was great and it is definitely something I am going to do again.  I do think I will take the Meteor each way even though I like the southbound schedule of the Star better.  Going to the dining car for dinner was very nice and it breaks up the trip.  I also loved the interactions with other passengers during the short train breaks on the platforms; great way to meet people for interesting conversations.  My hubby is considering making the next run up to DC so he will get to experience it also.  Would love to travel together but with 2 pups, one of us has to stay home.  Unfortunately no RV parks near where we go, so driving the RV up is out of the question.
> 
> Unfortunately the problem with the laptop was a serious one.  The power dip on the train did screw up my charger and has also affect the computer.  Still waiting for one last part to arrive to fix this laptop but looks like a new laptop is inevitable.   Lesson learned - don't plug in laptop on train, find other ways to entertain myself, LOL.




Could you share why you would pick Meteor over Star?  Is it because of the diner? 

I am torn between the two.  Star is cheaper and has better time on one end and Meteor has better time on the other.


----------



## cpotisch

Guest troo troo tcrane said:


> Could you share why you would pick Meteor over Star?  Is it because of the diner?
> 
> I am torn between the two.  Star is cheaper and has better time on one end and Meteor has better time on the other.


She explicitly said that is was because of the diner.


----------



## troo troo tcrane

cpotisch said:


> She explicitly said that is was because of the diner.


Thanks!  Just wondering if there are other reasons, like Meteor has newer cars and beddings or something like that.

I think I can live with no diner to save a $100 but if there are other reasons it might not be worth it.


----------



## cpotisch

Guest troo troo tcrane said:


> Thanks!  Just wondering if there are other reasons, like Meteor has newer cars and beddings or something like that.
> 
> I think I can live with no diner to save a $100 but if there are other reasons it might not be worth it.


The dining car is the only difference when it comes to the equipment and experience. The times and different sets of stops are of course another story, and that very much depends on the person. But all things being equal, it's just the dining car.


----------



## troo troo tcrane

cpotisch said:


> The dining car is the only difference when it comes to the equipment and experience. The times and different sets of stops are of course another story, and that very much depends on the person. But all things being equal, it's just the dining car.


Thank you!


----------



## cpotisch

troo troo tcrane said:


> Thank you!


You're very welcome! Welcome aboard!


----------



## JRR

The diner is reason enough for me unless I’m going to Tampa. Additionally, I like the 9:08 AM departure from DFB on the Meteor.


----------



## cpotisch

JRR said:


> The diner is reason enough for me unless I’m going to Tampa. Additionally, I like the 9:08 AM departure from DFB on the Meteor.


Interestingly, I'm not a huge fan at all of the early northbound departure time. It means that even if you're taking it all the way up to NYP, you still have to make sure you're up and totally ready to disembark no later than 10:00 AM. I really prefer a late/later/latish departure such that you can just relax the next day. JMO.


----------



## pennyk

When the Star had a diner, and I was traveling between Orlando and WAS or PHL, I would alternate between the Star and the Meteor.  I usually chose the Meteor when traveling to New York, since the arrival time was a bit late.  Either train worked fine for me traveling south.  When connecting to western trains,  I always took the Meteor, although sometimes I connected from the Capitol Limited to the SIlver Star in WAS on my way to Florida.


----------



## troo troo tcrane

JRR said:


> The diner is reason enough for me unless I’m going to Tampa. Additionally, I like the 9:08 AM departure from DFB on the Meteor.


That's the thing. We *might* be joined by people who live near Tampa but they are not against traveling to Orlando for the Meteor. 

It will be an interesting trip. I will start another thread when I have worked out a few more details.


----------



## troo troo tcrane

I too prefer mid day departure and DC arrival.  Northbound Meteor departs at 8:50am and that's early especially since I will have to travel from 1.5 hours away from the station.


----------



## Dakota 400

While I am looking forward to my Silver Meteor trips, I am not fond of the Northbound schedule either.  The need to be at the Fort Lauderdale station rather early to check luggage and the early morning arrival at Washington are not convenient for me.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Guest troo troo tcrane said:


> Could you share why you would pick Meteor over Star?  Is it because of the diner?
> 
> I am torn between the two.  Star is cheaper and has better time on one end and Meteor has better time on the other.


The main reason is the diner.  The meal I had going NB on the Meteor was delicious and it was a great opportunity to sit down and chat with people.  Taking the Star SB had me eating my sub in the roomette for dinner and just not as pleasant.  However, I also felt that the Meteor was a smoother ride than the Star.  Could have just been my imagination but trying to sleep on the Star was very rough.  Twice I was almost pitched out of bed.  The Star is also almost 2 hours longer than the Meteor.  Since I was returning to FL on a Saturday, I needed to have my rental car back by Noon (before they closed) and the timing was perfect for the Star.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Dakota 400 said:


> While I am looking forward to my Silver Meteor trips, I am not fond of the Northbound schedule either.  The need to be at the Fort Lauderdale station rather early to check luggage and the early morning arrival at Washington are not convenient for me.


Yes, that early morning arrival in Washington was rough.  I was sound asleep when the Sleeping Car Attendant banged on the door at 6am to let me know it was time to get up.  However, it was great that I still had a full day ahead of me instead of losing 1/2 of the day travelling.


----------



## Ryan

Maggie's Mom said:


> Unfortunately no RV parks near where we go, so driving the RV up is out of the question﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿.﻿


You said you were taking the Metro to Greenbelt, right?  Where exactly do you end up around here?  There are a handful of places for RVs.


----------



## Maggie's Mom

Ryan said:


> You said you were taking the Metro to Greenbelt, right?  Where exactly do you end up around here?  There are a handful of places for RVs.


Taking the Red Line in the other direction --- Shady Grove.  No RV parks around that area, unfortunately.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Maggie's Mom said:


> However, I also felt that the Meteor was a smoother ride than the Star.  Could have just been my imagination but trying to sleep on the Star was very rough.  Twice I was almost pitched out of bed.


I think that, too. I think the rough part is going in and out of the Carolinas at night, and you are fast asleep, and then you start going over rough tracks and get a rude awakening!  However, on the other hand, you get some lovely scenery in the morning--I loved the cute station at Hamlet, and I remember a small family farm with two horses looking over the fence at us as we went by  --a far cry from the giant agribusiness farms we had left back in Florida.


----------

